# Xorg - Magictouch



## anirudh (Apr 29, 2013)

I did a fresh install of 9.1 and tried to install Xorg from ports and got the below error:

```
===>  xf86-input-magictouch-1.0.0.5_8 needs xf86_ansic.h which doesn't exist with recent xserver.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch.
```

*P*lease suggest*.*


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 29, 2013)

(Please don't tack unrelated questions onto the end of other threads.)

To solve this, don't turn on options that are not on by default.  To reset to normal:

```
# cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-drivers
# make rmconfig config
(Press Enter to accept the defaults.)
# make clean
```

Then try again.


----------



## anirudh (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you installation completed succesfully


----------



## segfault (Apr 30, 2013)

Is this the monitor in question?

http://www.mimomonitors.com/products/mimo-magic-touch

Does multi-touch work under FreeBSD/xorg?


----------

